# Can't login to uber



## ParkingPermit (Jan 22, 2021)

Hello I'm getting audited by the IRS for my 2018 taxes. I am trying to login to access the info. 

the uber account I drove in 2018 was deactivated. 

I am trying to log into the Uber site for drivers it's saying they don't recognize the email address. the email is 100% correct. I even have all the emails that Uber sent me to that email during that time period. 

Any help besides green light hub or uber phone support?


----------



## Uber's Guber (Oct 22, 2017)

Are you attempting to log in using the driver app?


----------



## ParkingPermit (Jan 22, 2021)

Uber's Guber said:


> Are you attempting to log in using the driver app?


No. Website. Trying to get 1099s


----------



## Seamus (Jun 21, 2018)

ParkingPermit said:


> No. Website. Trying to get 1099s


To help you we need specifically to know:
1099k? Did you make > 20k Gross?
or 
Earnings summary?


----------



## ParkingPermit (Jan 22, 2021)

I changed my email to stay Anonymous but this is the message I get.


----------



## Seamus (Jun 21, 2018)

ParkingPermit said:


> I changed my email to stay Anonymous but this is the message I get.


You're account was closed nothing you can do except call support.


----------



## ParkingPermit (Jan 22, 2021)

Seamus said:


> You're account was closed nothing you can do except call support.


Damn. What's the best number?



Seamus said:


> You're account was closed nothing you can do except call support.


This was for ubereats. No passengers


----------



## UberTaxPro (Oct 3, 2014)

Is it a mail audit? mileage?


----------



## ParkingPermit (Jan 22, 2021)

UberTaxPro said:


> Is it a mail audit? mileage?


Yes. I need to know my mileage for each trip


----------



## ParkingPermit (Jan 22, 2021)

Seamus said:


> You're account was closed nothing you can do except call support.


I actually need trip summaries so I can calculate all the miles.


----------



## Daisey77 (Jan 13, 2016)

ParkingPermit said:


> I actually need trip summaries so I can calculate all the miles.


I don't know anyone who trusts Uber or Lyft to keep track of their mileage accurately. You should have been keeping a mileage log yourself but even in the event you didn't you should have your tax forms you used when you filed your taxes. That would have your mileage on it. Your mileage according to Uber Lyft anyways


----------



## SinTaxERROR (Jul 23, 2019)

You really need to charge your phone... 11% 🙄


----------



## Uber's Guber (Oct 22, 2017)

ParkingPermit said:


> I actually need trip summaries so I can calculate all the miles.


I'm guessing you got flagged because your declared earnings V your declared mileage deductions are way out of wack. I'm no tax advisor, but it's my understanding the IRS has stringent rules regarding record keeping for business trips - dates, times, addresses. Those "trip summaries" that Lyft provides are rather ambiguous. The IRS has probably figured out by now that most Uber drivers keep slack-ass records and will be a gold mine for recovering revenue.


----------



## NicFit (Jan 18, 2020)

ParkingPermit said:


> Hello I'm getting audited by the IRS for my 2018 taxes. I am trying to login to access the info.
> 
> the uber account I drove in 2018 was deactivated.
> 
> ...


You were suppose to keep all your tax records for four years in case you get audited. I stuff mine in a filing cabinet and forget about it. Best bet is to schedule a call to a Greenlight hub if possible or go in person. You could try the general support number but they aren't very good


----------



## Seamus (Jun 21, 2018)

Yet UP posters continue to tell me, @islanddriver and a few others we are crazy that no detailed mileage log is required! Thank you Triplog!


----------



## islanddriver (Apr 6, 2018)

Seamus said:


> Yet UP posters continue to tell me, @islanddriver and a few others we are crazy that no detailed mileage log is required! Thank you Triplog!


Yep, I back up all my Uber, Trip Log weekly on 2 different Hard drivers every week. Just in case I can't get the information from their web sites. Learned a long time ago you can't be too careful. you never know when one of these companies will crash and burn or cancel you.


----------



## FLKeys (Dec 27, 2018)

Good luck. Glad I keep detailed records. Did you just drive Uber? I guess if you did you may get a way with using their mileage summary. Most likely will be giving up a lot of deductible miles, but better than nothing.


----------



## ParkingPermit (Jan 22, 2021)

Okay here's an update I visited the Greenlight Hub and are able to resolve the issue Uber for some reason merge two of my accounts I wasn't able to login. got all my information now.


----------

